
Ask HN: How is the California's new online cancellation law enforced? - wbsun
So the new law[1] effect in 7&#x2F;1&#x2F;2018 requires business provide online cancellation if online subscription&#x2F;offer is provided. But apparently the ADs I recently got were not doing that at all: let you activate your plan&#x2F;subscription online by simply clicking a few buttons, then tell you &quot;have to call to cancel&quot;. What department in California is supposed to enforce that law? How can they be aware of those violations?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leginfo.legislature.ca.gov&#x2F;faces&#x2F;billStatusClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180SB313
======
gnicholas
My guess would be the CA Attorney General, department of Consumer Rights. They
handle other similar actions.

